# a123 promotion



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

FIY

there is a new promotion sell out of 10000 a123 20Ah cells on a123rc. At a price of 37$ per cell (shipping included afaik).

http://www.a123rc.com/goods-468-Excitingly+Powerful+A+123+20ah+PRISMATIC+CELLS.html

My experience with this vendor is good so far, see also 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tM1pqVHNMZ1Vrb19SWFdIOHc&hl=en_GB&pli=1#gid=0

not yet tested all cells tough and cant say anything about whether or not the cells meet their specs concerning power density.

rgds

Edit: there are also 100 cells of 15Ah @ 30$


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

This vendor does not have quality valid cells, there is no way you can buy true A123 cells for $37.00. 



sokon said:


> FIY
> 
> there is a new promotion sell out of 10000 a123 20Ah cells on a123rc. At a price of 37$ per cell (shipping included afaik).
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

A123 has cut all connections to this company, these cells might be rejects. Be careful.


----------



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

all I can do, is to share my experience with that vendor (I bought 34 cells at 41$ shipping included). In this thread I u can find my experience: 

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/a123rc-test-66700.html

so far, the cells look good, in terms of capacity they were tested 19.1 Ah in average. As I mentioned, I havent tested their energy density yet, so I cant say anything about that yet. It may be the case that they suck there, I dont know.

To be honest, I dont give a rats ass whether these cells are "genuine", "original" or whatever, as long as they hold the specs more or less I am more than happy. 

rgrds


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

For comparison I was quoted $2649.98US for 100 20ah cells shipped via DHL to Canada and payment by paypal from SHENZHEN VICTPOWER TECHNOLOGY CO., LTD.

I didn't buy my first batch of cells there, but I will probably be buying the remaining 100 cells that I need from them.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Guys all I am saying is be careful, these cells might be damaged goods. They might have internal resistance problems, or just plain copies and not true A123 cells. I find it hard to believe that A123 is allowing a foreign company to under bid their own product sales.


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> For comparison I was quoted $2649.98US for 100 20ah cells shipped via DHL to Canada and payment by paypal from SHENZHEN VICTPOWER TECHNOLOGY CO., LTD.


wow. that's really cheap. do let us know how the cells fare


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> This vendor does not have quality valid cells, there is no way you can buy true A123 cells for $37.00.


Your buddy Jack Rickard has been getting them for less than that, from OSN power I think. Ask him.


----------



## Batter (Nov 11, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> A123 has cut all connections to this company, these cells might be rejects. Be careful.


 Hello, maybe you can see another post from sokon, use this link:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66700


----------



## rblack (Oct 3, 2010)

Osn from China quoted me 1000 psc for $20each. If they test out like JR's who cares if they are counterfeit or stolen.

As JR states they better sell some batteries to some one before they go bankrupt. Their batteries are made in China and Korea, they had them over manufacture and cells are piling up. If A123 does not want to buy them from their makers the makers may as well sell them. After all we all know their is little patent rights in China.

A123 may be backdooring them so they get money with no liability as it is difficult to sue China if my house burn down because of these batteries. Just speculation but I would not put it past this corporation who out rite lies about their cell printing "Made in America" right on them when clearly they are not.


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

Those could be "Fisker" not delivery cells....


----------



## rblack (Oct 3, 2010)

1-ev.com said:


> Those could be "Fisker" not delivery cells....


 
My sentiments exactly.


----------

